# Have you joined because you want to lose weight and get fit in the New Year?



## Shaun (3 Jan 2014)

Every year we get a little surge in new members after the Christmas and New Year festivities; people who have pledged to get fit and lose weight and who look to cycling as a low impact way of doing it.

If that's you then *please post here to say hello*, tell us what brought you to CycleChat and let us know what your goals are.

There's plenty of people here willing to give you *bike* and *clothing* advice, help you get started and get those important first few miles under your belt, and keep you going with lots of *health, training and fitness advice* and encouragement into February, March and beyond (the spring and summer months are _well _worth the hard work of winter if you can keep plugging away!).

And don't worry about whether your questions have been asked before or whether you think it might be a stupid thing to ask - *go ahead, ask* - you've got nothing to lose and you might just learn a thing or two to make your new cycling bug that bit more fun and interesting.

Good luck and we hope you like it here enough to stick around and join our growing little community of cyclists, and keep coming back to update us with your progress. 

As to losing weight, feel free to join in the discussion below and add your story, struggles and progress.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## I like Skol (3 Jan 2014)

You've read my mind Shaun. I was just thinking we are due a rush of 'what bike' questions. I think the best advice I can give is don't rush, but don't put it off. Listen to the advice, try as many bikes as you can and don't get fooled into buying a bike that the salesman wants to shift or a recommendation that is actually the bike the recommender wants rather than a bike that will be useful and suitable for you and your circumstances. Good luck and enjoy yourself, it doesn't have to, and shouldn't, be torture.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2014)

i will do as i have before , if any body wants to come and try out a road bike before buying one they are always welcome to come and try one to see how they get on


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2014)

There is a section called CycleChat and Informal Rides where we arrange to meet up with fellow CycleChatters and, er, ride! _I Like Skol_ (posted above) just organised one for riders in NW England which took place on New Years Day. I organised a lot of rides myself until my health let me down, and have ridden with _Skol_ a few times. If you want to meet some new cycling pals, keep an eye on CaIR for rides in your area, or even organise one yourself!


----------



## L14M (3 Jan 2014)

Yep, i started just before christmas and I agree with what has been said above 
From a newbie's pov, a few things i think you should look into is:
Routes - when you can't get out plan your next route and don't over do it, think small, something like a 5 mile loop is great as if you get tired, feel sick etc your not too far from home. If you have something like a garmin you can race yourself too!
Halfords or "hellfords" may be looked down apon because of the people that work there NOT THE BIKES, ride a bike, and if you think its for you get it! You could get what everybody likes but you just may not like it!
Lastly have fun, don't make it a chore! Perhaps play a game when riding or like me yesterday think of random stuff. Just stay safe and keep a eye on the road!
Liam


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Jan 2014)

On Skolly's New Year Ride we had a new faces riding with us and I think they had a good time even though the weather tried it's damn best to spoil the fun. All new faces will be made welcome and as ever, no one is left behind or made to feel like they are holding anyone up, it is not a race but a fun and social way to ride with fellow cyclists.................plus we eat nice food and cake ! ........I still owe Skolly a feed from two years back


----------



## Louch (3 Jan 2014)

Lots of Scottish based rides too coming up. And _always_ feature cake


----------



## Veganpower (3 Jan 2014)

Hello,

I want to get fit and I hope the weight will drop off in the process. My goal is to run the Reading Half in under 2 hours. Long term I would like to do it in less than 1.30. I came to cycling by recommendation as its low impact. I can't run too many miles without hurting myself. 

I'm currently deciding on what bike to get. I suspect it will be a Triban 5a, I originally went for a Triban 3 but it was end of line and didn't have the right size for me. I had a little go on the T5 to test the frame size and loved it, I'm going back today. 

I think this site was the first google result for cycle forum but lots of friendly people here too.


----------



## Louch (3 Jan 2014)

Hi @Veganpower , I started running before cycling, then last year ran 3 halves inbetween 2000 miles on the bike. Bike will help lose weight, but running needs the hours on the road to get that kind of pace in a race. 

Good luck tho, and if it wanna bounce anything off me re running/ cycling mix then get in touch. I'm aiming fir my first sub 2 hours this year too.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2014)

Veganpower said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to get fit and I hope the weight will drop off in the process. My goal is to run the Reading Half in under 2 hours. Long term I would like to do it in less than 1.30. I came to cycling by recommendation as its low impact. I can't run too many miles without hurting myself.


Hi Vp! 

It is difficult to get 'weight to drop off' just through exercise. You would have to be riding about 100 miles to lose a single pound of fat, but many of us are having success losing weight through cycling in conjunction with intermittent fasting. Good luck!


Veganpower said:


> I think this site was the first google result for cycle forum ...


Number one on Google UK for 'cycling forum', 'cycle forum' and 'cyclist forum' plus number two for 'bicycle forum' - well done Shaun, your hard work is paying off!


----------



## Veganpower (3 Jan 2014)

Sitting beside me is a beautiful Triban 5a. I probably should have done more research but hey, I really like it. Not too sure Decathlon did a good job on the gears though. 



Louch said:


> Hi @Veganpower , I started running before cycling, then last year ran 3 halves inbetween 2000 miles on the bike. Bike will help lose weight, but running needs the hours on the road to get that kind of pace in a race.
> 
> Good luck tho, and if it wanna bounce anything off me re running/ cycling mix then get in touch. I'm aiming fir my first sub 2 hours this year too.



Thanks Louch I'll remember that. About 6/7 years ago I did Reading in 2.06, I use to run a lot but I got injured and I was out for months, sometimes I would run 3 times a day. I'm hoping a combination of cycling and running will do me right.

Thanks @ColinJ , I'm trying the 80 10 10 lifestyle so loads of fresh fruit. It seems to suit me but I'll remember that.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2014)

Veganpower said:


> Sitting beside me is a beautiful Triban 5a. I probably should have done more research but hey, I really like it. Not too sure Decathlon did a good job on the gears though.


Judging by the threads on it a Triban 5a will be a good choice. Not surprised that you couldn't get the old 3 - strictly speaking it was withdrawn at the end of 2012.

What problems are you having with the gears? It's a highly specced bike for the money, so probably just set up. Someone on here may be able to advise.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Jan 2014)

Veganpower said:


> Sitting beside me is a beautiful Triban 5a. I probably should have done more research but hey, I really like it. Not too sure Decathlon did a good job on the gears though.


Remember that YouTube is your friend as well for all matters of fettling. This is a great video for de-mystifying gear set up.


View: http://youtu.be/SkzvfCaIbyQ


For the larger cyclist starting off I can't think of a better read than our own @gb155's motivational story HERE.


----------



## Veganpower (3 Jan 2014)

@smokeysmoo great video, thanks. I'll take a look at that blog.


----------



## thefensman (3 Jan 2014)

Veganpower said:


> @smokeysmoo great video, thanks. I'll take a look at that blog.


hi VP and welcome, not been a member long myself but there are soooo many helpful folk on here you,ll soon be online most days ( i am). Ask what you want as someone will ALWAYS have an answer.As for the weight lose side of it, yes it worked for me to a degree but i was seriously dieting also .Dropped around 2 stone since i started and feel massively better for it and love getting out on the bike. Go for it!!!


----------



## WellyWonkey (3 Jan 2014)

Yeah me also. The years of constant boozing and eating the wrong foods have finally caught up with me I reckon. Anyway, I'll make a good go of getting fitter on my new bike. Once this flippin' wind dies down a bit! .


----------



## thefensman (3 Jan 2014)

WellyWonkey said:


> Yeah me also. The years of constant boozing and eating the wrong foods have finally caught up with me I reckon. Anyway, I'll make a good go of getting fitter on my new bike. Once this flippin' wind dies down a bit! .


Learn to deal with the wind my friend , when i began riding i basicly set myself out 3 or 4 circular routes around my town of various distances. I remember doing this one ride a couple of times of the bat and getting hammered by the wind along 3/3.5 mile section along the sea front and marina area so the following evening i went around in opposite direction BUT Mr Wind knows and he turns around too , just to make life that little more bewildering.Just enjoy and keep the wheels turning.


----------



## Roadrider48 (3 Jan 2014)

I quite enjoy riding in the wind.


----------



## jhawk (4 Jan 2014)

Think I joined for the women! Not been disappointed! 

Just kidding, I joined for the bicycle-touring advice! And have been given that and more!

Thanks for the possibility of the Forum, Shaun!


----------



## genesis750 (6 Jan 2014)

joined to find other folk to ride with locally (Fife) - not training to race! done a wee bit over the last 4 years - including the pennine etape - hardest thing i have ever ever done. looking to do 25-30miles. looking for advice on winter kit to prepare for the Caledonia. do a camping tour in Europe once a year.


----------



## Louch (6 Jan 2014)

genesis750 said:


> joined to find other folk to ride with locally (Fife) - not training to race! done a wee bit over the last 4 years - including the pennine etape - hardest thing i have ever ever done. looking to do 25-30miles. looking for advice on winter kit to prepare for the Caledonia. do a camping tour in Europe once a year.


Welcome. Lots of fifers on here, @Fubar and @Col5632 just two of them. Watch the informal rides thread, specifically those marked CC Ecosse for rides with members from here. Great bunch, hope you like cake!


----------



## genesis750 (6 Jan 2014)

course I like cake. Why do you think I need to cycle! (that and Gourlay's butcher shop does a mean black pud, bacon doubler for lunch).


----------



## Louch (6 Jan 2014)

anything that isnt the loch leven larder is fine by us!


----------



## Newman8 (6 Jan 2014)

New to the forum - Hi!

Started riding again 2 years ago after way too many years off & now do about 60 miles most weeks (in seriously hilly Cornwall).
Riding all the time really helped me to quit the fags. Truly believe everyone should get a bike - anyone new starting, don't give up!

Have read forums regularly for a long time without posting - I built a bike last year & was indebted to everyone who posts for all the technical discussions in the archives - it is an amazing free resource, so thanks to all.
+1 for YouTube - also fantastic resource.

Rob


----------



## Louch (6 Jan 2014)

not _the_ rob newman??


----------



## Newman8 (6 Jan 2014)

Louch said:


> not _the_ rob newman??


... No - sorry!


----------



## Martin McNeely (6 Jan 2014)

Another newbie here, just joined the forum. I've been road cycling consistently for the last year. Joined my local club in August and enjoying every run.Looking to hopefully start time trialling this year and push on as I already have my bikes/equipment sorted so no 'what bike' from me. 
I'm impressed with the response and the post on the forum. I've had time over the holidays to search for forums and plan out my season. (Still nowhere with the planning tho) I also come from a running background,having done several marathons 1/2 marathons 5k 10k etc. started cycling again hoping to do a duathlon and I'm now addicted to the bike.


----------



## Louch (6 Jan 2014)

should come join the Loch Lomond ride at end of January Martin. Scottish contingents getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## Martin McNeely (6 Jan 2014)

What type of ride is it? Not too far from me either


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Jan 2014)

jhawk said:


> Think I joined for the women! Not been disappointed!
> 
> Just kidding,!




Jest yee not


----------



## Louch (6 Jan 2014)

Martin McNeely said:


> What type of ride is it? Not too far from me either


road and we are gentle. link below

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cc-ecosse-loch-lomond-ride-sat-january-18.145224/


----------



## Martin McNeely (6 Jan 2014)

I'm working next Saturday, damn shift rota. Sounds like a good ride tho


----------



## Louch (6 Jan 2014)

watch the informal rides, we have lots lined up. we will be over to Arran, perthshire maybe fife if we are feeling brave


----------



## Martin McNeely (6 Jan 2014)

Arron is one I'm planning this year, when I'm not so sure but hopefully before July. I will keep my eye's open


----------



## Louch (6 Jan 2014)

we will likely be over before july, after july and probably during july!


----------



## Martin McNeely (6 Jan 2014)

What section will I find the rides in?


----------



## Martin McNeely (7 Jan 2014)

Found it


----------



## Louch (7 Jan 2014)

Martin McNeely said:


> Found it


post in it, even just to say you are interested, then as new rides are suggested you will get a notification.


----------



## Martin McNeely (7 Jan 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Mr_Grieve (9 Jan 2014)

Hello @genesis750 from Kirkcaldy. I know Falkland well - my grandparents used to live there and more recently from riding over the bloody hill.


----------



## Roachy (12 Jan 2014)

Hey all,
I joined up looking for advice on what I'll need to start commuting to work, ideally to save some cash but also to get fit.

I've been looking at bikes (Merida crossway 300 looks favourite atm) and routes to get there (about 8 miles ish - something to build up to).
Just from the test ride at the shop I reckon I'll need padded shorts, some gloves a mudguard or two, a set of lights, a lock and a helmet oh and somewhere to put work clothes/laptop. All things to build up to!!


----------



## Bellyboarder (23 Jan 2014)

I joined up to compare cycling notes and educate myself on bike maintenance, but also to get inspired to take to the saddle much more.

I've been cross-town commute cycling most of my life on typical pink flowery lady bikes with lots of shopping baskets on. Then we moved to Cornwall and I did a once a week 7 mile commute that was a lot more challenging (i.e. lots of hilly bits and lots of wind!) and suddenly I started to drop a little weight and feel fitter. Then Hubby encouraged me to try his Trek, which was a lot lighter and better specced than my Raleigh and I was so much happier on it. So last week I picked up a nice Trek 7.2 FX WSD from the LBS and am starting to put it through it's paces. So far I'm loving it! The evil hills here don't faze me much; I got up them on the sit-up-and-beg, the Trek should make it a little easier at least. (not saying I won't be pulling funny faces near the top though!)

Having put on a few pounds over Xmas/New Year for various reasons and having so much round here in terms of cycle trails and fabulous scenery, I'd be mad not to use the bike a lot more to regain my fitness levels. (And I'm 60 so need to keep active LOL)

Hubby is starting to train for a 310 mile charity ride, London-Lands End in 24 hours  which will happen in June, so I'll be cycling part of his training with him. 

Such fun!


----------



## DCBassman (13 Feb 2014)

I'm not new to cycling, but have never got serious about it, and I need to!
I can't run, the impact is too high for my much-surgeoned spine, so I really need to get going on this. Eyeball surgery, for which I'm heading up to Moorfields in London as I type, will wipe out another couple of weeks. But after that, there are no excuses! Or even good reasons!
The first proper ride I want to do is to get dropped off at Marsh Mills in Plymouth, then cycle back to Tavistock. Hard, but not too hard for a crumbly 61 year old!


----------



## Colin B (13 Feb 2014)

I've joined for a number of reasons one because I've been wanting to get back in the saddle for a while now and bike to chnology is way better than when I had my chopper so thought ppl here would be able to advise me .
Two I wanted to do a mix of commute and measure MTB and maybe find a local group to join so spectators could watch me break my legs and laugh at me lol.
Third well I've been in forums for various things over the years and the information , help and advise you can find is invaluable and if I get fit along the way so be it


----------



## Louch (2 Mar 2014)

welcome all  dont be surprised if weight doesnt drop off when cycling with others ( I blame the cake )


----------



## milojhbsa (2 Mar 2014)

Hi Guys,\
Well this is definitely the section for me. I have been toying with the idea of taking up cycling for about 6 months. Been very hesitant as Im going on a bit, 43 and just short of 20 stone. I don't find 'normal' exercise easy but realize that unless I actually get off the couch and do some, I wont be reaching 53.

So cycling is the best choice for me, less impact on the old joints and apparently a great way to get rid of the pounds. I ride a motorbike all year round, and would not mind being able to swop to a bicycle during the warmer months to commute to work, which is a 24 mile round trip so a lot of training is needed in advance.

I'm a bit boggled about what to buy, I have been to so many cycle shops and keep being given different views on what type of bike is good for me. ~I have a budget of around 600 - and want one bike that will be a great commuter as well as riding out with the kids socially, so any advice at all would be gratefully appreciated.

Hope to learn a lot from this site.

Jason


----------



## Louch (2 Mar 2014)

Hi Jason, may be worth starting a thread on what bikes section. to me, given dual purpose, a hybrid bike would be comfortable and practical. in your thread, ask for recommendation of friendly local bike shops(LBS) near you, that you can go in, ask questions, and try bikes for size. hope you enjoy the bike as much as I have since I started last january.


----------



## milojhbsa (3 Mar 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for the tips. I have actually found a bike i'm really interested in on the classifieds on this site. Its a Dawes discovery 601 2010 model. The seller is a Steve Malkin - its even set up for my height!. I know there is a delay on newbies contacting established members on this site for 10 days if its related to the classified section so if its not breaking the rules (maybe just a slight bend?) could anyone else contact Steve and ask him to get in touch with me? If its a no no then I fully understand.


----------



## Louch (3 Mar 2014)

If you type @ then his username it will get his attention on the thread


----------



## Dark46 (25 Mar 2014)

I've joined to get some tips from peeps about bikes and kit. 

I'm not new to being on a bike as I've always had one , but not always used it properly since passing my driving test 30 years ago. I have recently changed my job and am currantly walking to walk , when I start at 5. If I start at 8 I cycle as I've no lights. But before everyone starts screaming get some! I'm looking at getting a new bike. I'm looking at hybrids.
When the new bike arrives I be aiming to cut the time down . Then on nice dry days take a detour home .Hopefully it will lead to weight loss , which will help with a lot of other things.


----------



## Jack Lin (23 May 2014)

There are many reasons make me decide to join the forums,

1. I am new to cycling, so i want to learn more bike knowledge and get tips from it.
2. I am looking forward to chatting with people here.
3. Certainly, cycling to keep my body fit.


----------



## morgan82 (12 Jul 2014)

Hi all. New here. Looks like this is the section for me. 

Over the last few weeks though I've got serious about cycling more often and I've reduced my food intake in order to lose weight. Mainly cutting out the crap I snack on inbetween meals, which I managed to do and it has not really bothered me that much, just have a drink of water or a bit of fruit seems to do the trick.

Joined the C2W scheme in work in late 2012 and got myself a Scott Sportster x40 Hybrid. The journey to work is only 3 mile all round and tbh since I've had the bike, that's all I've used it for, the ride to work and back, never ridden it in the winter and with my mate living around the corner, it was easier to just jump in his car for a lift when it was raining. So only used in good weather or when I can be bothered.

I'm now going to take the long way to work and back which will make it 12 mile all round http://www.strava.com/activities/164358020. I was using mapmyride but just could seem to get a signal with it but then found this gem of an app on Thursday.

A few of the lads got road bikes recently and with me watching the TdF, It inspired me to get a road bike. So went the bike shop today and ordered this through the C2W Scheme along with some shoes and pedals.

Really looking forward now to picking the bike up and get going. Will use my current bike for the 12 mile commute to work in any weather.

Hopefully I can now start to shift that spare tyre or two by getting a lot more excerise and not being a couch potato.


----------



## Suffolk Cycling (29 Jul 2014)

Hello - yes, I began cycling at the start of the year after the doctor told me I had to lose weight and lower my blood pressure. My fitness levels were non existant six months ago, but I am now well and truly hooked on cycling, have lost around a stone, and have relatively good fitness and stamina.

So I'm a little late joining the forum, but have been lurking for a bit!


----------



## BAtoo (5 Aug 2014)

I joined just a year ago to train for the charity ride in my signature - and to improve my fitness as I'm very late 50's and was fairly heavy (97kg at 5'11"). I can't run a lot due to knackered knees and hate the idea of a gym.

Well I did the ride in early June (14 consecutive, days ave 77.5miles a day, 37,500ft climbed), I'm now 88/89kg and have more stamina. I've not ridden so much recently as I'm trying to do my other hobby of sailing but still did 22miles at 16mph going to the pub the other day and didn't feel whacked after it. 

I started with a very basic road bike as I hadn't found the forum then to see what's what in modern bikes and then got a second-hand carbon jobbie from E-bay for the charity ride.


----------



## Suffolk Cycling (5 Aug 2014)

Great job, @BAtoo


----------



## Dibs (21 Sep 2014)

I joined a couple of years ago, with the intention of finally losing the weight I had gained in the last many years. 

I didn't do too well until I started cycling again this year. Since the start of May, I've lost just over 2 stone and have since signed up for thw MacMillan London to Paris Cycle.

I still aim to lost another 1.5-2st before the trip next July.

Cycling has finally helped me get fitter again...

Go me!


----------



## Big_Dave (21 Sep 2014)

I joined purely because it was a cycling forum with no bike snobbery.


----------



## bloodlett (5 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I joined purely because it was a cycling forum with no bike snobbery.


amen to that
I started riding for health I joined this forum to increase my knowledge of biking and fitness and I stay active in this forum because of the lack of snobbery


----------



## BigBurd (29 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> Every year we get a little surge in new members after the Christmas and New Year festivities are completed; people who are contemplating their pledge to get fit and lose weight and who look to cycling as a low impact way of doing it.
> 
> If that's you then *please post here to say hello*, tell us what brought you to CycleChat and let us know what your goals are.
> 
> ...




Hi As you can see in the picture I could lose a few pounds hee hee

Steven


----------



## mark_gilmour (23 Dec 2014)

I always thought I wouldn't be one of 'those people' who suddenly in the middle of winter think its the best time to get out and try and get fit. This year though it just seems like the right time to stop making excuses and actually try!

My son has turned 3 and if i dont do something soon he will be running rings around me so its time to get fit


----------



## bubba (25 Dec 2014)

i joined as started to cycle again to loose bit weight gained get fitter and in june doing the LONDON NIGHT RIDE so looking through the site to get tips and advice


----------



## mark_gilmour (26 Dec 2014)

Bike all serviced and ready to go for the morning. No massive outing planner just a gental few miles to start


----------



## Colnago Master (25 Mar 2015)

I've cycled for many years, not sure I've ever lost weight doing it. Changing your diet is how you lose weight. Cycling will keep the weight off but not sure it's practical for losing weight due to the amount of time you'd have to spend on your bike. Commuting a decent distance is maybe the best help for weight loss.


----------



## lord_humungus (26 Mar 2015)

I'm here because I was looking for a biking community that doesn't have a toxic population such as reddit. I'm kinda new to biking and totally new to social media platforms. I definitely hope to loose some weight from cycling and look forward to entering some events as I progress.


----------



## Colnago Master (26 Mar 2015)

lord_humungus said:


> I'm here because I was looking for a biking community that doesn't have a toxic population such as reddit. I'm kinda new to biking and totally new to social media platforms. I definitely hope to loose some weight from cycling and look forward to entering some events as I progress.


Exercise and diet go hand in hand I think. Get an app where you record your food and pretty soon you should see where you can cut down the calories. Then, instead of thinking " cycling to lose weight", think " lose weight for cycling". Losing weight instantly makes hills easier which is always a big help. From here, you enjoy cycling more and are more inclined to go out, burn calories and earn a treat.


----------



## dst87 (26 Mar 2015)

Colnago Master said:


> Exercise and diet go hand in hand I think. Get an app where you record your food and pretty soon you should see where you can cut down the calories. Then, instead of thinking " cycling to lose weight", think " lose weight for cycling". Losing weight instantly makes hills easier which is always a big help. From here, you enjoy cycling more and are more inclined to go out, burn calories and earn a treat.



I think that's a fair point. You need a caloric deficit if you're going to lose weight and it really is as simple as that. Studies have proven that when you track what you eat you are better at losing weight. I'm now a member of WeightWatchers so I use their app and ProPoints system, but last year I lost 2 stone just by counting calories and didn't do any real exercise at all. My app of choice was MyFitnessPal which is fantastic. It has a barcode scanner to easily enter products, or you can quick add products too.

It worked wonders. I also had a pair of WiFi scales that I used once a week, on the same day. Tracking weight is important too as you see progress quite easily and if it's gone wrong one week you want to know about it. The WiFi scales I used linked with MyFitnessPal too, and as the weight comes off the app will amend your daily calorie goal downwards to maintain a weekly weight loss (0.5-, 1-, 1.5-, or 2lb).

*However* I think exercise should also be encouraged. Every little helps and while it's not the route to weight loss it _is_ the route to a healthy lifestyle. Also I struggle with eating through boredom, but I don't get bored when I'm out for a walk or doing some other activity.

Happy cycling and good luck with the weight loss!


----------



## lord_humungus (26 Mar 2015)

Colnago Master said:


> Exercise and diet go hand in hand I think. Get an app where you record your food and pretty soon you should see where you can cut down the calories. Then, instead of thinking " cycling to lose weight", think " lose weight for cycling". Losing weight instantly makes hills easier which is always a big help. From here, you enjoy cycling more and are more inclined to go out, burn calories and earn a treat.


I cycle, actually, to commute.


Colnago Master said:


> Exercise and diet go hand in hand I think. Get an app where you record your food and pretty soon you should see where you can cut down the calories. Then, instead of thinking " cycling to lose weight", think " lose weight for cycling". Losing weight instantly makes hills easier which is always a big help. From here, you enjoy cycling more and are more inclined to go out, burn calories and earn a treat.


I do track my eating habits and log my rides on mapmyride. Weight loss is a bonus to the riding I already have to do. Commuting via bicycle is my only option right now.


----------



## Smithbat (16 Apr 2015)

I know it is not exactly the new year, but this is the reason I have joined, I want to be fit and 40 not fat and 40 and I had six months to make a start

I started losing weight back in Feb and started to walk to work (2.5 miles each way). I had over 9 stone to lose and therefore thought that I would basically break a bike if I got on it. I had not been on a bike for over 20 years but on Easter Saturday my daughter finally talked me in to giving it a go. I was absolutely terrified but I loved it. I felt like I was flying and I just kept going.

I realised very quickly that the leaning down you do on a mountain bike is no good for me at the moment, I am a big girl and it is a lot of weight on my hands and it really hurt. So after a little research I went to halfords and I have a nice cheap 'sit up and beg' bike to get me to and from work and riding about at weekends. I am still loving it and I am getting a little faster and more confident with every journey.

I know I am not riding huge distances at great speeds, the furthest I have done was nine miles last Saturday but I am getting fitter and it is helping my weight loss and general health and most of all I still love it!


----------



## Jon Darkwater (19 Apr 2015)

Yup. I'm here because a) I wanna get back in the saddle & b) I need to shift a few pounds and get fitter.


----------



## NilByMouth (30 Jun 2015)

I don't believe in New Year's resolutions. Start when you are ready is my motto - so today I demolished several spiders' homes by getting the hybrid out of the shed and pumping up the tires. Just sorted the bike computer out with a little help from a forum member's post. The plan is to cycle to work daily while the weather holds as a warm-up and then get out and about for longer runs as my fitness improves.


----------



## Pope (7 Sep 2015)

Shaun said:


> Every year we get a little surge in new members after the Christmas and New Year festivities are completed; people who are contemplating their pledge to get fit and lose weight and who look to cycling as a low impact way of doing it.
> 
> If that's you then *please post here to say hello*, tell us what brought you to CycleChat and let us know what your goals are.
> 
> ...



Hi Shaun.

I started cycling to keep fit. The reason why I joined this forum is because I'm a complete novice at cycling. I haven't cycled since I was a kid. Therefore, I joined so I could find answers to any queries that I have, from experienced cyclists as well as people in a similar position to myself.


----------



## Shaun (7 Sep 2015)

Pope said:


> Hi Shaun.
> 
> I started cycling to keep fit. The reason why I joined this forum is because I'm a complete novice at cycling. I haven't cycled since I was a kid. Therefore, I joined so I could find answers to any queries that I have, from experienced cyclists as well as people in a similar position to myself.



Welcome to CycleChat - you'll find all sorts here so you're in good company, and you might be surprised how quickly you get used to being back in the saddle too. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Total Longo (10 Sep 2015)

I love cycling anyway, but i've found as i've got older (i'm 44 now) it's much easier to gain weight than to lose it, so i need to do a regular exercise regieme (Your fitness on the Xbox, more cycling and some cardio work) as well as keep a diary of the food i eat. MyFitnessPal is excellent, but the biggest thing at this stage is willpower. 

I decided last month that i wanted to drop to 11st (i'm currently just under 15st) and to do this i've made some changes, small at first, but hopefully i can build up as it starts to get going. I've cut out booze, hard cheese and stopped having sugar in my coffee or drinking anything other than water with a drop of no added sugar orange cordial in it. 

Having just upgraded to a road bike from a hybrid should encourage me to get out a lot more as well.


----------



## Pope (10 Sep 2015)

Total Longo said:


> I love cycling anyway, but i've found as i've got older (i'm 44 now) it's much easier to gain weight than to lose it, so i need to do a regular exercise regieme (Your fitness on the Xbox, more cycling and some cardio work) as well as keep a diary of the food i eat. MyFitnessPal is excellent, but the biggest thing at this stage is willpower.
> 
> I decided last month that i wanted to drop to 11st (i'm currently just under 15st) and to do this i've made some changes, small at first, but hopefully i can build up as it starts to get going. I've cut out booze, hard cheese and stopped having sugar in my coffee or drinking anything other than water with a drop of no added sugar orange cordial in it.
> 
> Having just upgraded to a road bike from a hybrid should encourage me to get out a lot more as well.


What differences do you find between riding a hybrid and a road bike? I'm a novice, so I don't really know the difference between how each type ride.


----------



## Total Longo (10 Sep 2015)

Pope said:


> What differences do you find between riding a hybrid and a road bike? I'm a novice, so I don't really know the difference between how each type ride.



A lot lighter and a lot quicker, mainly. Only just got the road bike so at this stage i've not done much, i broke my finger playing football a couple of weeks ago so thats made it even more difficult.

The hybrid wasn't a slouch either (Specialized Sirrus Elite) but it was a struggle uphill on steep hills.


----------



## RCITGuy (17 Sep 2015)

OK so its not New Year, but I pretty much did this too.

Nov 2013, a friend of mine was asking why don't I get a bike, and I knew things were not heading in the right direction as I was starting to lose sight of my toes over the obese middle area, so I grabbed a cheap £50 mountain bike from Gumtree one afternoon and started riding around the block a few times a week...

Holy cow, the first ride, totally flat, a good friend came with me for encouragement and support, bit of back slapping and shouting at me, just to the end of my road and back!
28 Minutes of that and I was a total train wreck. It was actually quite alarming and somewhat worrying that the "I'm alright geezer" was actually a 999 call just waiting to happen..

Took me best part of 3 days to get over that 28 minutes of riding and left me with jelly legs for at least 24hrs... Went out several more times with my friend over the next 8 weeks, road and some off-road too, all completely knackering..

Mid Dec 2013 I decided to quit the fags and by new year 2014, was free from what I can only describe as a never ending slog of filth...

Spent most of Jan 2014 wondering if I actually could and wanted to get back into cycling, and looking at all the bikes online, trying to figure out what was what, then found myself heading down to Evans Gatwick to try out a "Modern" road bike (CAAD10)..

20 minutes riding it about in the dark and I was once again hooked like the teenage cyclist I once was..

I have also found that cycling itself is not really loosing me much weight, its the self control with the diet that really makes a huge difference..
I have been using FitBit activity tracker and the Fitbit wifi scales to keep track of weight, and in 20 months now, I'm down about 8kg, to 102kg, as I was 110kg+

Having read things here and learned how to manage food intake, I do feel a lot more in control of things and I do find myself actually thinking carefully about what I will eat and when..

I managed to get down to 95kg by Dec 2014, but the wife took me to an all you can eat spa for 3 days, in Winter, in the middle of nowhere, so came home 6kg heavier and I still haven't got back under the 100kg mark yet...

Once thing I wish I had done is take more time to try out different bikes and set aside 1 whole day to do it, instead of just buying the first bike I tried that I liked the look of..

Anyway, Sorry to rave on...
Rich


----------



## RCITGuy (17 Sep 2015)

Pope said:


> What differences do you find between riding a hybrid and a road bike? I'm a novice, so I don't really know the difference between how each type ride.


Hiya Pope

I have a Road bike and a Hybrid, both weight the same, but really its down to what you want from the bike..
The road bike is built for speed and distance whereas the hybrid is built for comfort.

You can easily do an all day sportive on a hybrid, but you may well be sacrificing some speed for comfort.

My hybrid for example has a shock absorber built into the top of the forks called a headshock to make it more comfortable, but it still has skinny 28mm tyres and the same gearing as my road bike only with flat handlebars and almost identical gearing to my road bike.

The road bike is somewhat faster, although this could be a combo of riding position, aerodynamics and what I wear when riding each bike, so it will boil down to the intended use and desired level of comfort.

I've done a few all day sportives where hybrid riders have left me for dust, so fitness is a huge part too I'd say.


----------



## Total Longo (17 Sep 2015)

RCITGuy said:


> I've done a few all day sportives where hybrid riders have left me for dust, so fitness is a huge part too I'd say.



100% correct.


----------



## radekone (3 Jan 2016)

I'm down from 82 to 77 within a year, despite my attempts to keep the weight. I do count calories - I try to eat as much of them as I can


----------



## CliffEcc (3 Jan 2016)

Not really joined to lose weight(although i do need to drop a stone)

Looking for rides and possibley some virtual turbo trainer (BKool) rides through the poor winter 

Cliff


----------



## Jduffy (28 Jan 2016)

Haha must be lots more people with the new years resolution to cycle more in 2016!


----------



## Jaykun85 (27 Feb 2016)

My recent addiction to cycling wasnt a new years resolution mor the fact i was scared into it. 
Been doing a experiment with mate for his dissertation on the effect of Vitamin D and it it will help increase muscle mass with exercise. So i have to get my body mass measuered.. turns out i was 29% Fat .. one more percent away from technically Obese even though i looked nothing like that. 
Since then been the Gym and cycling lost 2 stone but decide to keep up the cycling  and the gym.. feel alot better for it to


----------

